# [Compiz-fusion] Java ..

## SiOu

Voila apres avoir regler le probleme de générale xcb avec compiz fusion , il me reste toujours un probleme que je n'arrive pas a illucider ...

Voici mon message d'erreur avec mercury :

 *Quote:*   

> siou@localhost ~/mercury/startup $ ./startup_linux.sh 
> 
> - Adding Compiz/beryl compatibility mode.
> 
> 04.11.2007 21:21:15 Mercury/1.9 [20071020]
> ...

 

Le logiciel fonctionne parfaitement sans compiz , j'arrive pas a résoudre ce probleme , ce qui commence a me souler ..

Si un géni passe par la , je suis preneur ^^

Merci d'avance 

ps : j'utilise la version-999 de compiz disponible par layman , et ainsi que gnome 2.20

 *Quote:*   

> localhost siou # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.15 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost siou # java-config -L
> 
> The following VMs are available for generation-2:
> 
> 1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]
> ...

 

SI cela peut aider ..

----------

## CryoGen

essai d'ajouter 

```
export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit
```

 dans ton .bashrc

----------

## SiOu

Je l'ai deja dans mon .bash  :Sad: 

----------

## SiOu

aucune idée ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

malheureusement... tu t'ajoutes à la longue liste des demandeurs mais je pense que tu le sais déjà vu que le workaround du export AWT ne fonctionne pas

celui-ci peut-être ? mais sans convictions...   :Sad: 

----------

## vdemeester

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> aucune idée ?

 

A priori l'erreur vient du fait que tu as surement compilé libX11 avec le use flag xcb. Et jusqu'au jdk 7 (enfin les version de dev' bien entendu), et bien java il aime pas ça du tout. Maintenant compiler libX11 avec xcb est nécessaire pour compiz-fusion je crois, non ?

Sur la résolution du problème par contre, pas d'idée ^^"

----------

## gglaboussole

perso j'ai réglé ce même problème en appliquant la commande suivante :

```

locate /xawt/libmawt.so | xargs sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g'

```

extrait ce ce post :  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-554740-highlight-java+xcb.html

----------

